# Delay response in getting PR 190



## sndeshmukh12 (Mar 31, 2015)

hello,

To understand my question better, please go through below series of events:-
* I have applied for SS 190 visa on 12-Feb-2015 and uploaded all the documents in skill select. 
* The CO assigned on 31-Mar-2015 and he asked for some additional documents.
* I uploaded all the documents except one and received following email from CO:-
"I am satisfied with documents provided, we are just awaiting the xyz document"
* I uploaded remaining document(xyz) on 20-April-2015.
* I recently got below email:-
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Following are my questions:-

1. I understand the delay is due to ceiling is reached to maximum allocated seat and the new seats will be issued on 1st July 2015. Please confirm.
2. What is the probability i get PR before July?
3. I hope and understand my application is at final stage and will be considered as is during July month(new financial year). That means i don't have to reapply or get any documents/application from scratch. I just need to wait. Please confirm.
4. What is the probability that system analyst category remains in the next year as well? If it gets removed from occupation list then will my application be rejected?
5. Currently i am in 457 in Australia and I received bridging visa. If my current employer withdrawn 457 then can i stay in Australia till i receive my PR with same privileged as of 457 visa?

Any guidance on all above queries will be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sndeshmukh12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Still waiting for reply on my Post


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...





sndeshmukh12 said:


> hello,
> 
> To understand my question better, please go through below series of events:-
> * I have applied for SS 190 visa on 12-Feb-2015 and uploaded all the documents in skill select.
> ...


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

did you hear anything back so far?


----------

